

Mixergy interviewing cofounder of Wufoo - abstractbill
http://www.justin.tv/clip/dabec5eb458421a8

======
leelin
Wow, Kevin is amazingly good at articulating what makes YC work. In
particular, most people forget the "forced 3-month move" to Mountain View
which, among many other things, frees you from obligations (girlfriends, side
gigs, friends in the area, etc).

I'm curious whether YC founders who did not have to relocate to participate
end up statistically less productive...

------
AndrewWarner
I'll post a clear version tomorrow for anyone who missed it.

~~~
abstractbill
Awesome. Great interview Andrew! Sorry for not linking directly to mixergy.com
btw - I couldn't find the content there.

------
vaksel
good interview but the sound was horrible.

~~~
AndrewWarner
Thanks. I just edited it and I heard what you meant. It'll sound better when I
post it tomorrow. And I'll make some adjustments for tomorrow's live interview
too. Thanks for telling me.

~~~
vaksel
cool...btw did you end up getting any of the domains I emailed you?(don't need
to be specific about which one, since I know you want to keep it secret for
now)

------
iron_ball
mixergy.com's usability needs work -- I can never find the link to the text
transcript.

~~~
abstractbill
The video isn't on mixergy.com yet. When it gets posted there I would assume
it will have a transcript as usual.

